#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  nariman في محطات أبناء مصر

## boukybouky

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اهلا ومرحباً بكِ nariman...
اهلا بك معنا في محطات ابناء مصر وسعيدة بتواجدك معنا في هذه الجولة ...

أهلا بك ريهام ..أنا كمان سعيدة قوي اني بشاركك موضوع من موضوعاتك الإجتماعية الجميلة اللي اشتقنالها

بداية يا ريت تعرفينا متى كان إشتراكك في المنتدى وكيفية التعرف عليه؟

كان في أول أغسطس 2005 .. كان ترشيح من صديق لأخويا وعضو قديم هنا مدحله في المكان وقد ايه ممتع ومفيد ويضم شخصيات مميزة بس أخويا مالوش في المنتديات قوي أحيانا بيحب يشاهد ويقرأ فقط..وأنا وقتها مكنش عندي تجربة مشاركة فيها قالي ليه لأ اشتركي انتي وشوفي



نصل لأول محطة لكِ في المنتدى
يا ترى في اي من القاعات وما هو الموضوع الذي سنقف عنده..
وما هو سب اختيارك لتلك القاعة ولهذا الموضوع لنقف عندهما في اولى محطاتنا في المنتدى؟

قاعة القضايا السياسية .. بيتي الأول ومسقط رأسي هنا
موضوعاتي عموما مش كتير وباكتب على فترات لكن معظم اللي كتبته كان هناك وخصوصا في بداياتي..كنت وقتها طالبة ومهتمة جدا بالبحث في مجال دراستي وطرحت أكثر من موضوع يناقش قضايا يهودية واسرائيلية..أحب أقف عند الموضوع اللي رجعت به للمشاركة بعد غياب أكثر من سنة بعنوان
الترانسفير..الإبعاد الجماعي في العقيدة الصهيونية
حبي للموضوع ده أسبابه كتير الحقيقة ..كان أول موضوع أكتبه بعد العودة وقبلها كنت مترددة وأرسلت للأستاذ عاطف هلال وهو مشرف القاعة السياسية وكنت فاكراه نسيني بعد المدة دي.. الحقيقة كان دايما بيساندني ودائم المتابعة والتشجيع لأي موضوع متخصص أطرحه.. كمان الموضوع ده كان افتتاحية لبحث عملته في الليسانس وأخدت عليه تقدير


ما هو الموقف الذي لا تنسينه كلما ذكر اسم "منتدى ابناء مصر" ؟

مجرد ذكر المنتدى بيفكرني بحاجات كتير حلوة.. 
منها اللي مقدرش أنساه مسابقة لقاعة المطبخ نظمتها أم أحمد في رمضان 2008 ..اشتركت فيها بالصدفة وبحسن نية  
كانت ظريفة جدا وجمعتنا كلنا نطبخ ونصور ونناكف بعض يمكن ماضحكتش هنا قد الوقت ده على ردودنا وخصوصا التصويت النهائي والعودة المفاجئة للأعضاء القدامى والفريق الفائز 

انتِ عندك إعتراض على الفريق الفائز والا إيه 


عبارات... لمن توجهينها:
- غيبتك طالت
بنت مصر و أنفال

- اي ان كان ما حدث اللي فات مات
شعاع من نور 

- وجودك بيفرق كتير يا ريت تواجدك يكون اكثر
أحمد ناصر .. فراشة .. علاء زين الدين .. boukybouky .. عاطف هلال .. فاضل .. ابن طيبة .. قلب مصر.. الصعيدي

- هذا المكان ضم الكثير من الذكريات.. سعيد انني كنت طرف معك فيها
زهــراء

- ألم يحن وقت مراجعة النفس..
لا أحد.. وان كان مطلوب في رأيي اننا نقولها لنفسنا دايما


عادة تفسر المواقف حسب رؤية كل منا ..
ما هو الموقف الذي اثر فيكِ وكنتِ أسأتِ تفسيره وتبين لك عكس رؤيتك بعد ذلك 

بدون ذكر أسماء لو تسمحيلي
ساعات كتير كنت باقع في فخ التسرع في الحكم على الناس بناء على موقف واحد او اتنين
أقربها كان أحد الأعضاء والزملاء هنا كنت متصورة انه متعمد معاملتي بشئ من الجفاء والصلابة لدرجة ان حصل موقف بينا أصبحت بعده شبه متأكدة من تعمده الإساءة ليا لكن بعد فترة وبعد احتكاكي معه في مواقف تانية وظروف مختلفة بدأت احس اني كنت غلطانه وان تقديري مكنش دقيق وانها ممكن تكون طبيعة شخصية للإنسان ده مش بالضرورة أكون مقصودة بها
وخليني اقولك ان الحكاية دي حصلتلي أكثر من مرة هنا وبصور مختلفة مع شخصيات كان ظني الأول فيها شئ وبعدين اكتشفت خطأي.. مرة بالخير ومرة بالعكس
المهم اني بتعلم دايما عدم التسرع والأخذ بالظاهر


ونتوقف عند ثاني محطاتك في المنتدى ..أين ؟
ماذا يعني لك هذا الموضوع؟ وهل له موقف تتذكرينه؟

القاعة العامة وموضوع كتبته بعنوان على درب الضياع...
كنت بمر بحالة غريبة وجديدة عليا اصطدمت فيها بمواقف وأشخاص وتراكمت جوايا حاجات كنت عاجزة تماما عن تفسيرها أو حتى احتمالها فيما بعد
وأنا في العادة بكتب زي التدوين كده لنفسي كل فترة ووقتها كنت منقطعة وخاصمت أجندتي وبعدين لقيتني بافتح المنتدى والقاعة العامة بالذات وباكتب اللي جه على بالي .. الموضوع ده يمكن ندمت بعد ساعات من اعتمادي له وقلت ايه قيمته بس بعدين حسيت بالارتياح مش بس لأني اتكلمت لكن كمان لأني سمعت غيري ا


في بعض الاحيان تكون الردود في الموضوع لها صدى وقوة لدرجة تساعد على إنجاح الموضوع أكثر...
اختاري لنا ردين من تلك الردود التي توقفتِ عندها واعجبتِ بها وماذا استوقفك فيها؟

ياااه فيه كتير قوي يا ريهام.. بس حقولك اللى افتكرته دلوقتي
فيه خاطرة رائعة للأستاذة لميس الإمام بعنوان حرير صمتك
هو عموما خواطر الأستاذة لميس بتلمسني وماقدرش أمر عليها بدون رد مع ان كتير باحس كلماتها أجمل من أي كلام ممكن يتقال للتعقيب
المهم ردها عليا هنا وقفت عنده كتير وحسيته قريب مني واستفدت .. الموضوع كمان فيه ردود جميلة كملت المعنى

الرد الثاني كان للغالية أنفال في موضوع للأخ الكريم R17E بعنوان
كان من الأنسب ألا أعرفك أبدا
فوق روعة الموضوع كان رد أنفال مميز جدا.. كل جملة فيه موضوع مستقل..حالة لوحدها منقدرش نقول انها خاصة بالعكس زي ما قالت كلنا ممكن نلاقي نفسنا فيها 

في تقديرك ما هو :
- القرار الذي تأخر كثيراً في المنتدى

تعديل بعض لوائح المنتدى والنظر عموما للائحة كاملة وتطويرها..كمان اعادة النظر في طاقم الإشراف والإدارة وضخ دماء جديدة وتقييم العناصر الموجودة كلها بما يعود بالنفع على المكان.. اخيرا مراجعة جميع القاعات والأقسام لتطوير شكل المنتدى 

- القرار الذي تم التسرع في أخذه

انشاء بعض القاعات والأقسام بهدف زيادة الجذب بس ده محصلش للأسف ومنها قاعات الوطن العربي وأدب الطفل وقاعة طبيبك النفسي اللى أصبحت مهجورة تماما ولا قيمة لها لعدم تواجد الطبيب اللى المفروض يتابعها


ما هو مفهوم حرية التعبير عن الرأي بالنسبة لكِ؟؟ ومتى تقولين اهلاً بالديكتاتورية؟

لو بنتكلم عن المنتدى .. حرية التعبير هي حقي اني أقول رأيي وأعبر عن وجهة نظري في أي شئ مادام باحترم نفسي وباحترم نفس الحق لغيري وكمان مهم ان يكون التدخل بالرأي في شئ انا ملمة بكل جوانبه وبعيد عن الشخصنة وفي اطار ألفاظ يخدم حجتي ولا يضعفها
الديكتاتورية امتى أرحب بها ( كمشرفة يعني ) لما ألاقي الحرية دي اتقلبت لفوضى وان ساحة الحوار والرأي بقت ساحة للردح ..آسفة طبعا بس أحيانا ده بيحصل وهنا لازم نتدخل ولتكن ديكتاتورية بقى ولا أي مسمى آخر المهم نعمل نقطة نظام


كلمة توجهينها لأحد أعضاء المنتدى أو أكثر... فلمن وماذا تقولين فيها؟

عايزة أقولها للمشرف العام ابن البلد .. 
كتير كنت بحتار زمان في بعض تصرفاتك ..قراراتك ..مشاركاتك ..واحيانا كنت باستعجب من عدم اهتزاز ايمانك بالمكان مهما تغيرت أحواله بس بعدين عرفت ان معاك حق ( مش في كل حاجة برضه ) انما اللي بيتعب على شئ وكان يوما ما حلم من احلامه بيبقى صعب عليه يتراجع
وانت كده .


وها نحن نصل إلى المحطة الثالثة والأخيرة
يا ترى سنختم جولتنا في اي من القاعات وما هو الموضوع الأخير لنا فيها؟
هل يوجد موضوع كنت تود الحديث عنه لم تتح الفرصة للكلام عنه في اللقاء؟

قاعة الفنون والطرب وموضوع حلمت أعمله في المنتدى وباحس فيه بالراحة والهدوء ودايما بشتاقله
عمر خيرت..رحلة الأنامل الذهبية


كل الشكر لكِ nariman على إتاحة الفرصة لي وللأعضاء الكرام للتجول معكِ عبر اروقة هذا المكان الجميل والمحبب إلى نفسي وأتمنى ان تكون سعدت معنا فيها


شكرا يا ريهام ..انا فعلا باعتبر المكان ده بيتي الثاني ومكانته في قلبي حتفضل كبيرة .. اتمنى تكون الجولة خفيفة على الجميع

  

ونلتقي معكم الجمعة القادمة مع ضيف جديد في محطات أبناء مصر

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،
*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*الاخت العزيزة نريمان 
ارق تحياتى لك 

تمتعت وسعدت بمشاركتك فى الموضوع واجاباتك 

ذكرتينا بموضوعت جميله فعلا 

استعدنا بها ردود جميله لاخوه اعزاء 

ومشاركات قوية وذكريات جميله 

اختى العزيزة بوكى  

اختيار اكثر من رائع لشخصية لها كل اتقدير والاحترام بين الاخوه فى المنتدى 

دمتى بكل خير 
*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

وجودك ياناريمان معانا هو مكسب لينا فعلا باسلوبك وزوقك المعروف مع الكل سعدت جدا بالقراءه وبالمواضيع الى حطتيها لينا حقيقى كل الشكر ليكى ولوجودك واجباتك الجميلة  :f:

----------


## nariman

*بوكي ..ريهام 
صديقتي العزيزة
والله الواحد عايز يشكرك من هنا لحد بكرة علشان رجعتي لنشاطك الجميل بتاع زمان.. واللي محتاجينه جدا حاليا وطول الوقت علشان نحافظ على أهم مميزات أبناء مصر ..الحب والأسرة المترابطة

تسم ايدك حبيبتي وحقيقي استمتعت بالتواجد جدا معاكي ..وبالذكريات الحلوة
ومش حنسى فنانة المنتدى الأولى ..لولي .. بجد مبدعة

*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

منذ إشتراكى فى المنتدى فى فبراير 2004 
عاصرت فيها مئات ومئات من الأعضاء 
وعشرات من المشرفين
ناريمان من أفضل أعضاء هذا المنتدى قياسا على نشاطها ومن أفضل المشرفين قياسا على أداءها
هذه كلمة حق لا مجاملة فيها 
فأكثر المميزات التى يتمناها أى منتدى أن تتوافر فى الأعضاء تتسم بها ناريمان
وكذلك أفضل المميزات التى يمكن أن يتصف بها المشرف أجدها لدى ناريمان
الهدوء والثقة والرزانة والموضوعية والحلم والأدب الجم وصفاء النية 
الإنضباط والتفاعل والنشاط والتعاون والتعامل بإمتياز يثير الإعجاب مع كل مشكلة تواجهها فى القاعة
لا تستخدم التلميح ولا التقريظ ولا الإسقاط ولا التعنت ولا الإنفعال الزائد 
لو سألت عن شخصية يمكن ترشيحها لتشغل موقع المراقب العام لإخترت ناريمان بلا تردد
ربما لم أفصح عن رأيى لناريمان فى شخصيتها من قبل
لكن جاء هذا الموضوع كفرصة ذهبية أحيى فيها ناريمان 
وأقول لها أنك شخصية جديرة بكل إحترام وأننى سعيد وفخور بك إلى أقصى حد
أدام الله عليك الصفاء والنقاء وزادك حكمة على حكمة

----------


## nariman

> *الاخت العزيزة نريمان 
> ارق تحياتى لك 
> 
> تمتعت وسعدت بمشاركتك فى الموضوع واجاباتك 
> 
> ذكرتينا بموضوعت جميله فعلا 
> 
> استعدنا بها ردود جميله لاخوه اعزاء 
> 
> ...


أهلا يا أستاذ نادر .. ازيك

ألف شكر لحضرتك ..ويارب دايما متجمعين  ::

----------


## drmustafa

السلام عليكم
ناريمان 
اختياراتك جميلة .. 
وموضوعات متميزة 
رجعتيلنا ذكريات حلوة
استمتعت باختياراتك 

=====================================
بوكي 
اختيار جميل كالعادة 
لشخصية أشارك أخي أحمد ناصر رأيه فيها
دمت بكل خير 
ودامت مواضيعك تجمعنا

----------


## nariman

> وجودك ياناريمان معانا هو مكسب لينا فعلا باسلوبك وزوقك المعروف مع الكل سعدت جدا بالقراءه وبالمواضيع الى حطتيها لينا حقيقى كل الشكر ليكى ولوجودك واجباتك الجميلة


الله يخليك يا زيزو ..أشكرك
الجميل ان الكل هنا يكمل بعضه 

 :f2:

----------


## nariman

> منذ إشتراكى فى المنتدى فى فبراير 2004 
> عاصرت فيها مئات ومئات من الأعضاء 
> وعشرات من المشرفين
> ناريمان من أفضل أعضاء هذا المنتدى قياسا على نشاطها ومن أفضل المشرفين قياسا على أداءها
> هذه كلمة حق لا مجاملة فيها 
> فأكثر المميزات التى يتمناها أى منتدى أن تتوافر فى الأعضاء تتسم بها ناريمان
> وكذلك أفضل المميزات التى يمكن أن يتصف بها المشرف أجدها لدى ناريمان
> الهدوء والثقة والرزانة والموضوعية والحلم والأدب الجم وصفاء النية 
> الإنضباط والتفاعل والنشاط والتعاون والتعامل بإمتياز يثير الإعجاب مع كل مشكلة تواجهها فى القاعة
> ...


*يا خبر يا أحمد .. كل ده أنا 
ربنا يكرمك ويتم عليك نعمته 

يمكن مش جديد اني أقولك ده..بس أنا باعتبرك أخ وصديق عزيز جدا

عارف فيه شخصيات هنا متواجدة حاليا و غائبة أنا باعتبرهم أصدقاء مع اني عمري ما شفتهم ويمكن مايحصلش واشوفهم أبدا غير على الإنترنت.. بس تخيل اني باعتبرهم أصدقاء لمجرد قراءة سطورهم
لدرجة اني مش باشعر بحرج أو أي مسافة لو حصل تواصل مباشر بنا أو حتى لو ماحصلش
 ناس تحس انهم عند احتياجك لهم دايما موجودين ..وصادقين
هنا على الانترنت يا احمد حاجات كتير تحتمل أكثر من وجه..ومفيش حقيقة ثابتة..انما زي أي حاجة في الدنيا فيه استثناءات..بتفرض نفسها وبوضوح.. فيه كلام تقرأه اليكترونيا يوصل لقلبك وعقلك وتستوعبه وتستفيد منه ويفوقك كمان اذا لزم الأمر في حين انك ممكن تسمع من حد واقف قدامك وباصص في عينيه ومع ذلك لا تشعر به أبدا
دي بتبقى من عند ربنا..سبحان الله

*

----------


## nariman

> السلام عليكم
> ناريمان 
> اختياراتك جميلة .. 
> وموضوعات متميزة 
> رجعتيلنا ذكريات حلوة
> استمتعت باختياراتك 
> 
> =====================================
> بوكي 
> ...


شكرا يا دكتور مصطفى .. الأجمل وجودك هنا
ويارب ترجع لسابق نشاطك ..بجد وحشتنا موضوعاتك ومشاركاتك القيمة

 ::

----------


## nariman

> انتِ عندك إعتراض على الفريق الفائز والا إيه


قصدك انهي واحد ..اللي فاز بصناديق الانتخاب المضروبة زي الحزب الوطني  :: 
ولا الفريق اللي أخد المركز الثاني بجداااارة وكان مطبق الاحتراف كمان  :: 

بس بجد كانت مسابقة جامدة

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *بوكي ..ريهام 
> صديقتي العزيزة
> والله الواحد عايز يشكرك من هنا لحد بكرة علشان رجعتي لنشاطك الجميل بتاع زمان.. واللي محتاجينه جدا حاليا وطول الوقت علشان نحافظ على أهم مميزات أبناء مصر ..الحب والأسرة المترابطة
> 
> تسم ايدك حبيبتي وحقيقي استمتعت بالتواجد جدا معاكي ..وبالذكريات الحلوة
> ومش حنسى فنانة المنتدى الأولى ..لولي .. بجد مبدعة
> 
> *


يا فندم شكر ايه بس..لا شكر على واجب..الحقيقة محتاجين كلنا نرجع لنشاطنا بس ربنا ييسر لنا الاحوال كلها

تسلمي يا جميلة ..انا كمان بجد استمتعت اوي معاكي باللقاء وبالموضوعات الجميلة اللي بتتوه مننا في الزحمة

طبعاً الشكر موصول لـ لولي ربنا يبارك لنا فيها 




> قصدك انهي واحد ..اللي فاز بصناديق الانتخاب المضروبة زي الحزب الوطني 
> ولا الفريق اللي أخد المركز الثاني بجداااارة وكان مطبق الاحتراف كمان
> 
> بس بجد كانت مسابقة جامدة


تاني !!! تاني ايه وأول ايه اصلا مافيش غير فائز واحد  :3: 
ناريمان هتزعليني منك.. هتخليني اروح اقلب على فريق شعبان كله دلوقتي  :: 
هي فعلاً كان مسابقة جميلة اتجمعنا فيها كلنا ...محتاجين من ديه كتير الأيام ديه
**********************

اسكندراني
د/ مصطفى

الف شكر لكم وسعيدة ان اللقاءات عجباكم  :f: 

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## فراشة

*الرائعة ناريمان

حضور أكثر من رائع 

استمتعت بقراءة إجاباتك 

إجابات تعبر عن شخصية مثقفة واعية تحترم فكر غيرها 

حقيقي بشكرك انك وضعتي اسمي بين اسماء كبيرة يشرفني تواجدي بينهم

الشكر موصول للمبدعة دائما ريهام

في انتظار الضيف القادم .. أرق تحياتي
*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

بقى كدا يا ناريمان تخبى عننا المواضيع الجميلة دى 
دا انا اكتشفت انك بقيتى  كسلانة اوى يا بنتى  :: 
ليه حرمانا من مواضيعك القوية الجميلة دى ؟؟؟!!!
بجد استمتعت بحوارك وحلقتك وانتى من الشخصيات الجميلة فى ابناء مصر اللى عرفتها ودايما بحب التزامك وحرصك على المكان 
ربنا يارب يسعدك ويوفقك دايما يا قمر ولو سمحتى ترجعى تكتبى تانى بغزارة زى زمان ...
تحياتى ودايما بخير يارب

----------


## nova_n

أختى ناريمان

جميلة كل أختياراتك وأجابات محددة وواضحة
وانا ارى شخصيتك فيها كثير من طريقتك فى الأجابة
وانتى شخصية محببة لى جدا
لانى باحب الوضوح والتميز وانتى كده

شكرا أستاذة ريهام
ضيوفك رائعيين والموضوع جميل جدا ومتابعتة شيقة
وخصوصا موضوع اللينكات دى بيعرفنا على حاجات قديمة ومفيدة

شكرا

----------


## nariman

> *الرائعة ناريمان
> 
> حضور أكثر من رائع 
> 
> استمتعت بقراءة إجاباتك 
> 
> إجابات تعبر عن شخصية مثقفة واعية تحترم فكر غيرها 
> 
> حقيقي بشكرك انك وضعتي اسمي بين اسماء كبيرة يشرفني تواجدي بينهم
> ...


يا أهلا بفراشة المنتدى المتألقة 
أنا مش قلت غير الحقيقة اللي شايفاها فيكي وانتي من الأعضاء اللي نشاطهم بيعمل فرق
وتستحقي كل تقدير

 ::

----------


## nariman

> بقى كدا يا ناريمان تخبى عننا المواضيع الجميلة دى 
> دا انا اكتشفت انك بقيتى  كسلانة اوى يا بنتى 
> ليه حرمانا من مواضيعك القوية الجميلة دى ؟؟؟!!!
> بجد استمتعت بحوارك وحلقتك وانتى من الشخصيات الجميلة فى ابناء مصر اللى عرفتها ودايما بحب التزامك وحرصك على المكان 
> ربنا يارب يسعدك ويوفقك دايما يا قمر ولو سمحتى ترجعى تكتبى تانى بغزارة زى زمان ...
> تحياتى ودايما بخير يارب


جيهان .. :f: 

يعني أنا حروح فين مثلا مع كاتبة مبدعة زيك
 صدقيني مش بتعمد الغياب في الكتابة هنا بس المشكلة انها بتيجي معايا بقوة الدفع
لازم يكون فيه سبب جوايا أو موقف يدفعني لكتابة موضوع كامل..سياسي أو اجتماعي
 أنا عارفة ان التواجد في المنتدى بموضوع أو اتنين سنويا حاجة غريبة.. ومش مطلوبة من عضو المفروض يكون فاعل
انما مش عارفة ساعات بحس المسألة لازم نركز فيها شوية واللى بنكتبه يكون له قيمة أهم من كثرته
كمان كتير بلاقي نفسي في المشاركات معاكم.. وساعات بتستفزني أعبر أحسن

ان شاء الله أحاول أتغلب على طبعي

شكرا حبيبتي.. ربنا يديم تواصلنا  ::

----------


## nariman

> أختى ناريمان
> 
> جميلة كل أختياراتك وأجابات محددة وواضحة
> وانا ارى شخصيتك فيها كثير من طريقتك فى الأجابة
> وانتى شخصية محببة لى جدا
> لانى باحب الوضوح والتميز وانتى كده
> 
> شكرا أستاذة ريهام
> ضيوفك رائعيين والموضوع جميل جدا ومتابعتة شيقة
> ...


أهلا يا نوفا  
أشكرك والله ده بعض ما عندكم .. حقيقي

 ::

----------


## اليمامة

ازيك يا ناريمان ..يارب تكونى بخير 
فاكرة يا ناريمان لما كنت بقولك دايما .." شوية سلام وهدوء وأمان ..وأنا أدفعلك اللى انتى عايزاه " ؟..ههههههه
هو كدا بالضبط اللى عايزه اقوله ليكى ..انى لما بدخل فى أجوائك بحس فجأة كأنى فى حلم !
دائما هادئة ورصينة ..وتشعى سلام ..
ودائما أيضا أسعد بوجودك والتزامك ..وفعلا انتى من المخلصين جدا للمكان ..وأبناء مصر ماينفعشى بدون ناريمان ..
" أنتى من المخلصين للمكان ..وأبناء مصر ماينفعشى بدون ناريمان "..أعتقد كدا أنا بقول أشعار تستحقينها بالتأكيد ..
كان لى الشرف اذ طالعت موضوعك " على درب الضياع " ..وشاركتك احاسيسك الرهيفة ..وكان " سوكسيه " رائع وقتها ..
واستمتعت أيضا ايما استمتاع " برحلة الأنامل الذهبية " ..ربما لم أعلق ولكننى كنت أتابع هذا الينبوع الساحر للموسيقى الباعثة ..موسيقى عمرو خيرت ..

شكرا يا ناريمان على ما تشعرينا به دوما من صفاء ومودة ..

أطيب المنى لك

----------


## عصام كابو

*بجد كان حوار ممتع مع شخصية انا شخصياً اكن لها كل الاحترام و التقدير

لن استطيع ان ازيد عما قاله الاعضاء بحقك يا ناريمان.. ربنا يحفظك و يبارك لك في عقلك و اخلاقك

بالمناسبة بقى في سؤال كنت عايز اسألهولك من زمان.. ايه حكاية ناريمان 3230 دي؟؟ ده كان تليفونك ولا ايه؟؟
ويا تري ممكن نشوف بقى ناريمان n8 او ناريمان أي فون ههههههههههههههه

اتمنى لك كل التوفيق يا ناريمان.. و الف شكر لبوكي على الحوار الممتع*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> ازيك يا ناريمان ..يارب تكونى بخير 
> فاكرة يا ناريمان لما كنت بقولك دايما .." شوية سلام وهدوء وأمان ..وأنا أدفعلك اللى انتى عايزاه " ؟..ههههههه
> هو كدا بالضبط اللى عايزه اقوله ليكى ..انى لما بدخل فى أجوائك بحس فجأة كأنى فى حلم !
> دائما هادئة ورصينة ..وتشعى سلام ..
> ودائما أيضا أسعد بوجودك والتزامك ..وفعلا انتى من المخلصين جدا للمكان ..وأبناء مصر ماينفعشى بدون ناريمان ..
> " أنتى من المخلصين للمكان ..وأبناء مصر ماينفعشى بدون ناريمان "..أعتقد كدا أنا بقول أشعار تستحقينها بالتأكيد ..
> كان لى الشرف اذ طالعت موضوعك " على درب الضياع " ..وشاركتك احاسيسك الرهيفة ..وكان " سوكسيه " رائع وقتها ..
> واستمتعت أيضا ايما استمتاع " برحلة الأنامل الذهبية " ..ربما لم أعلق ولكننى كنت أتابع هذا الينبوع الساحر للموسيقى الباعثة ..موسيقى عمرو خيرت ..
> 
> ...


ناقص تقولى انا مخلفتش غير ناريمان  ::  
وبعدين fبطلو تلعبو فى زراير القطر وانا ماشى  ::

----------


## nariman

> ازيك يا ناريمان ..يارب تكونى بخير 
> فاكرة يا ناريمان لما كنت بقولك دايما .." شوية سلام وهدوء وأمان ..وأنا أدفعلك اللى انتى عايزاه " ؟..ههههههه
> هو كدا بالضبط اللى عايزه اقوله ليكى ..انى لما بدخل فى أجوائك بحس فجأة كأنى فى حلم !
> دائما هادئة ورصينة ..وتشعى سلام ..
> ودائما أيضا أسعد بوجودك والتزامك ..وفعلا انتى من المخلصين جدا للمكان ..وأبناء مصر ماينفعشى بدون ناريمان ..
> " أنتى من المخلصين للمكان ..وأبناء مصر ماينفعشى بدون ناريمان "..أعتقد كدا أنا بقول أشعار تستحقينها بالتأكيد ..
> كان لى الشرف اذ طالعت موضوعك " على درب الضياع " ..وشاركتك احاسيسك الرهيفة ..وكان " سوكسيه " رائع وقتها ..
> واستمتعت أيضا ايما استمتاع " برحلة الأنامل الذهبية " ..ربما لم أعلق ولكننى كنت أتابع هذا الينبوع الساحر للموسيقى الباعثة ..موسيقى عمرو خيرت ..
> 
> ...


يا أشعارك يا ندى ..
أيوه يا ستي فاكرة..بالأمارة مادفعتيش اللي عليكي  :: 

أبناء مصر ماينفعش منغير أعضاؤه اللي بيحبوه ويعملوا على صالحه ودول كتيييير قوي يا ندى
وإلا ايه قيمة المكان.. ايه اللي بيرفعه ويخليه في أحسن صورة

لسه كنت باقول لأحمد ناصر عن أصدقائي هنا.. أنا كمان بحبك قوي وباحس ان بيننا شئ مشترك
ندى الياسمين..اسم على ما يسمى  ::

----------


## nariman

> *بجد كان حوار ممتع مع شخصية انا شخصياً اكن لها كل الاحترام و التقدير
> 
> لن استطيع ان ازيد عما قاله الاعضاء بحقك يا ناريمان.. ربنا يحفظك و يبارك لك في عقلك و اخلاقك
> 
> بالمناسبة بقى في سؤال كنت عايز اسألهولك من زمان.. ايه حكاية ناريمان 3230 دي؟؟ ده كان تليفونك ولا ايه؟؟
> ويا تري ممكن نشوف بقى ناريمان n8 او ناريمان أي فون ههههههههههههههه
> 
> اتمنى لك كل التوفيق يا ناريمان.. و الف شكر لبوكي على الحوار الممتع*


بتفكرني بالماركة بتاعتي ليييييه  :: 
الحكاية ان أخويا هو اللى كان بيكتبلي بيانات التسجيل وقتها ولقيته كتب الرقم ده جنب اسمي ( كان موبايلي نوكيا 3230 ).. قلتله ليه يا عم تعلم عليا كده  :: 
قالي أهي حاجة مميزة وخلاص..فات الوقت وانا مش مطاوعني قلبي أغيرها من ريحته  :: 
بس من ثلاث سنين كده قلت لأ بقى لازم أشيل الماركة المسجلة حتبقى سمعة  ::  

ألف شكر يا دكتور .. ربا يكرمك 
 ::

----------


## nariman

> ناقص تقولى انا مخلفتش غير ناريمان  
> وبعدين fبطلو تلعبو فى زراير القطر وانا ماشى


وخلفة الهنا كمان..عندك مانع  :: 
مش مخوفني غير ان انت اللي سايق.. ربنا يستر
 ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> وخلفة الهنا كمان..عندك مانع 
> مش مخوفني غير ان انت اللي سايق.. ربنا يستر


ههههههههه لا معنديش اعتراض اقعدو بس علشان مش عارف اسوق عيال نددى بتلعب فى الزراير  ::  متقلقيش الاقطر ايه هو غير اتوبيس كبير شويه  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

في البداية أشكرك بوكي على السماح لنا بمعرفة محطات نريمان في المنتدى
اللقاء أكثر من رائع
ومحطات رائعة بالفعل نريمان
بشكرك جدا جدا جدا عليها
والحقيقة في مواضيع منها مكنتش شوفتها من قبل ودي كانت فرصة أني ألقي نظره سريعة عليها 

عندك حق في توقيت إستخدام الديكتاتورية 
واللي كتير بتكون مهمه جدا لتحكم وظبط وتيرة الأمور بالقاعة أو بالمنتدى بشكل عام

بشكرك مرة تانية على كلمتك الموجهه لي وبتمنى أننا نفضل جميعا مجتمعين في أبناء مصر على كل خير يارب واللي مش بعتبره حلمي لوحدي ولكن حلم كل فرد بيعز المكان وبيسعى فعلا لرفعة شأنه والمحافظة عليه
وأنت من الناس دي نريمان
كل الشكر لك

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> وكذلك أفضل المميزات التى يمكن أن يتصف بها المشرف أجدها لدى ناريمان
> الهدوء والثقة والرزانة والموضوعية والحلم والأدب الجم وصفاء النية 
> الإنضباط والتفاعل والنشاط والتعاون والتعامل بإمتياز يثير الإعجاب مع كل مشكلة تواجهها فى القاعة
> لا تستخدم التلميح ولا التقريظ ولا الإسقاط ولا التعنت ولا الإنفعال الزائد


 
مشاركة أستاذى أحمد ناصر خلصت كل الكلام 
قد افصحت عن الكثير مما وددت ان اقوله عن العزيزة ناريمان
الهدوء والعقلانية من اجمل الميزات حين اجد مشاركة او رد من ناريمان على موضوع
أشكرك ياريهام مرة ثانية على موضوعك 
وواضح انى هاشكرك كتير لان فى كل محطة من محطات ابناء مصر
بكتشف وبعتز بتوجدى معاكم وسط نخبة من الأستاذة الأفاضل

----------


## فاضــل

هناك أناس نحتاج للكثير من الكلمات حتى نعبر لهم عن اعتزازنا بهم و تقديرنا لهم 

و هناك أناس يكفينا و يكفيهم أن يعرفوا مكانتهم عندنا فمكانتهم فوق الكلمات و قدرتها على التعبير 

و التعبير هو في حقيقته نقل معنى أو شعور إلى الطرف الثاني 

و المعنى و الشعور عندما ينتقلان دون وسائط تكون الأرواح قد تعارفت .. و ما تعارف منها ائتلف

هكذا هي ناريمان 

ترفرف السعادة على المكان كلما ذكرت فيه ناريمان 

و تعلو قيمة الذكريات لو كانت قد شاركت فيها ناريمان

و لعل القادم من الأزمان يمنحنا فرصة معاودة التواصل ..  و ليس ذلك على الله ببعيد

و الشكر الجزيل لبوكي التي تعرف مخازن المعادن الكريمة و كيف تستخرجها 

متعكما الله بالصحة و العافية و أدام للمنتدى من يحبونه و يخلصون له

----------


## nariman

> في البداية أشكرك بوكي على السماح لنا بمعرفة محطات نريمان في المنتدى
> اللقاء أكثر من رائع
> ومحطات رائعة بالفعل نريمان
> بشكرك جدا جدا جدا عليها
> والحقيقة في مواضيع منها مكنتش شوفتها من قبل ودي كانت فرصة أني ألقي نظره سريعة عليها 
> 
> عندك حق في توقيت إستخدام الديكتاتورية 
> واللي كتير بتكون مهمه جدا لتحكم وظبط وتيرة الأمور بالقاعة أو بالمنتدى بشكل عام
> 
> ...


أهلا يا أحمد .. 
أعتقد الكل لازم يشكرك على حاجات كتير قوي ومجهود بيتعمل للموقع منغير ما حد ياخد باله ازاى ده تم
بجد أنا حبي وتقديري للمكان ده بيزيد يوم عن يوم..ورغم أي صعب بنعيشه فيه..لمجرد ان الواحد بيحس انه برضه مش لوحده وان أي حاجة هنا بتتعمل يمكن تبان صغيرة انما اجمالا كلنا بنعمل للصالح

 ::

----------


## nariman

> مشاركة أستاذى أحمد ناصر خلصت كل الكلام 
> قد افصحت عن الكثير مما وددت ان اقوله عن العزيزة ناريمان
> الهدوء والعقلانية من اجمل الميزات حين اجد مشاركة او رد من ناريمان على موضوع
> أشكرك ياريهام مرة ثانية على موضوعك 
> وواضح انى هاشكرك كتير لان فى كل محطة من محطات ابناء مصر
> بكتشف وبعتز بتوجدى معاكم وسط نخبة من الأستاذة الأفاضل


مشاركة أحمد ناصر خلصت عليا  :: 

لا بجد أنا سعيدة بتواجدك يا أستاذ عادل..وبشكرك على ذوقك ده واللي مش غريب عليك
 ::

----------


## nariman

> هناك أناس نحتاج للكثير من الكلمات حتى نعبر لهم عن اعتزازنا بهم و تقديرنا لهم 
> 
> و هناك أناس يكفينا و يكفيهم أن يعرفوا مكانتهم عندنا فمكانتهم فوق الكلمات و قدرتها على التعبير 
> 
> و التعبير هو في حقيقته نقل معنى أو شعور إلى الطرف الثاني 
> 
> و المعنى و الشعور عندما ينتقلان دون وسائط تكون الأرواح قد تعارفت .. و ما تعارف منها ائتلف
> 
> هكذا هي ناريمان 
> ...


فاضل .. ازيك  :f:  :f: 
بتوحشنا فعلا

والله انت بالذات بيبقى صعب عليا أرد عليك بكلمات برضه..ودايما بلاقيها مش حتكفي
وزي ماقلت فيه ناس مكانتهم عندنا فوق أي كلام.. بجد

بتمنى حقيقي يدوم تواصلنا ونقرب أكثر في المكان الجميل ده واللي بيزيد جماله بالنفوس الأصيلة اللي مهما يمر عليها الزمن تفضل على حالها لا تتغير ولا تتلون

شكرا أخي العزيز  ::

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

العزيزة ناريمان

طلعتي اقدم مني في المنتدى اهو..المفروض اقولك يا ابلة  :: 

سعدت بحوارك و اختيارك الراقي للموضايع

و طبعا بلا شك..اختيارك لرحلة الانامل الذهبية 

خالص تحياتي  :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> يا أشعارك يا ندى ..
> أيوه يا ستي فاكرة..بالأمارة مادفعتيش اللي عليكي 
> 
> أبناء مصر ماينفعش منغير أعضاؤه اللي بيحبوه ويعملوا على صالحه ودول كتيييير قوي يا ندى
> وإلا ايه قيمة المكان.. ايه اللي بيرفعه ويخليه في أحسن صورة
> 
> لسه كنت باقول لأحمد ناصر عن أصدقائي هنا.. أنا كمان بحبك قوي وباحس ان بيننا شئ مشترك
> ندى الياسمين..اسم على ما يسمى


ربنا يخليكى يا حبيبة قلبى ..وتفضلى كدا دايما البنوتة الرقيقة الوديعة ..
انتى مؤكد حاسة وعارفة يا ناريمان اد ايه انا بحبك كمان ..وفعلا زى ما قلتى ..بينا اشتراكات بتخلى فى ثقة وفيه حسن تقدير وحسن نية دايما متوفرين يا ناريمان ..

ربنا يديم المحبة 
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> ههههههههه لا معنديش اعتراض اقعدو بس علشان مش عارف اسوق عيال نددى بتلعب فى الزراير  متقلقيش الاقطر ايه هو غير اتوبيس كبير شويه



هههههههه..ربنا يخليك يا زيزو انك مستحملهم ..
وخاصة انهم بيحبوا القطر بشكل فظيع فظيع 
كأنه أسطورة عندهم 
حاليا بقى حاولت أخلصهم من كومة القطارات المتكسرة فى البيت
وقلت افرحهم بطيارة بيطيروها كدا بريموت 
قلت يمكن دى بقى مش هايعرفوا يحلوا ويربطوا فيها 
برضو جابوا آخرها ..كل وسائل المواصلات أعدموها
ربنا يستر يا زيزو والرحلة تكمل على خير 
خد بالك كويس ..وفتح عنيك 


 :f2:

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

سورى 
جيت تانى 
بس المرة دى غلط  ::  ::

----------


## nariman

> العزيزة ناريمان
> 
> طلعتي اقدم مني في المنتدى اهو..المفروض اقولك يا ابلة 
> 
> سعدت بحوارك و اختيارك الراقي للموضايع
> 
> و طبعا بلا شك..اختيارك لرحلة الانامل الذهبية 
> 
> خالص تحياتي


اه شفتي..قاعدين هنا من أيام النخلة اللي قلبوها شجرة بعد الاحتلال  :: 

ألف شكر يا ايمان ..حقيقي سعيدة بوجودك
وعايزينك ترجعي انتي كمان لنشاطك هنا
 ::

----------


## nariman

> ربنا يخليكى يا حبيبة قلبى ..وتفضلى كدا دايما البنوتة الرقيقة الوديعة ..
> انتى مؤكد حاسة وعارفة يا ناريمان اد ايه انا بحبك كمان ..وفعلا زى ما قلتى ..بينا اشتراكات بتخلى فى ثقة وفيه حسن تقدير وحسن نية دايما متوفرين يا ناريمان ..
> 
> ربنا يديم المحبة



 ::

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

فراشة
نوفا
عصام
ابن البلد
عادل
فاضل

بجد الف شكر لكم انتم بترفعوا من روحي المعنوية والله
سعيدة ان فكرة المحطات وتنفيذها عجبكم و قدم شئ جديد

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## kethara

*الغالية الرقيقة ناريمان

وجود رائع ورحلة عبقة مميزة ومحطات أختيارها ينم عن رهافة فى الحس
وبساطة متناهية فى الاسلوب ولكنها مميزة تعبر عن شخصية مثقفة
ومشاعر رقيقة تلامس الإبداع بثقة
وهنا زاد يقينى انكِ كما تخيلتك دائما
فتقبلى مرورى بين ردهات حوارك المميز
مع باقات شكرى وامتنانى لكِ وللغالية بوكى
على منحنا هذة الفرصة الجميلة الممتعة للمكوث بين سطورك الرقيقة

لكن باقات تحيتى*

----------


## nariman

> *الغالية الرقيقة ناريمان
> 
> وجود رائع ورحلة عبقة مميزة ومحطات أختيارها ينم عن رهافة فى الحس
> وبساطة متناهية فى الاسلوب ولكنها مميزة تعبر عن شخصية مثقفة
> ومشاعر رقيقة تلامس الإبداع بثقة
> وهنا زاد يقينى انكِ كما تخيلتك دائما
> فتقبلى مرورى بين ردهات حوارك المميز
> مع باقات شكرى وامتنانى لكِ وللغالية بوكى
> على منحنا هذة الفرصة الجميلة الممتعة للمكوث بين سطورك الرقيقة
> ...


قيثارة حبيبة قلبي .. ازيك  :: 

عارفة ..أنا كمان بتخيلك زي اسمك كده منتهى الرقة 
 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## loly_h

*إيه الجمال ده نيرمو

إختياراتك فعلا جميلة

وهدؤك ساحر جدا

نورتى يابيبتى المحطة

وسعدت جدا بالحوار

الف شكر يابيبتى



وشكرا بوكاية على مجهوداتك الجميلة

وإختياراتك الساحرة ...*

----------


## nariman

> *إيه الجمال ده نيرمو
> 
> إختياراتك فعلا جميلة
> 
> وهدؤك ساحر جدا
> 
> نورتى يابيبتى المحطة
> 
> وسعدت جدا بالحوار
> ...


الفنانة لولي شخصيا  :: 
ربنا يخليكي يا حبيبتي .. انتي الأجمل

 ::

----------


## حسام عمر

شرفتي العباسيه بجد

يا بنت العباسيه الباره

----------


## nariman

> شرفتي العباسيه بجد
> 
> يا بنت العباسيه الباره


ربنا يكرمك يا حسام  ::

----------

